# BEWARE the SINS of The QUAKER!!!



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Just parting-shot before I hit the road. Saw this info in CU and asked myself:"Self, Is it not a SIN for a Quaker to LIE?"QUAKER OATSINSTANT GRITSRED-EYE GRAVY AND COUNTRY HAM!Sound good? OK hot grits and ham and coffee used to flavor the ham drippings and make that yummy redeye gravy)? Get me a big bowl out for breakfast,honey, right?Maybe not. As the classic "Where's Waldo?" puzzles worked, or Sarah Peller's "Where's The Beef?" Wendy's ads...to wit the ingredients list:textured vegetable protein (textured soy flour, soybean oil, salt, hydrolyzed soy protein, natural and artificial flavors...no we won't tell you which ones its a trade secret...spice...no we won't tell you what spices...red dye #3); flavored with red-ey gravy mix: salt, hydrolyzed proteins (corn, soy, and wheat), torula yeast, maltodextrin, soy flour, sugar, caramel color, partially hydrogenated cottonseed and soybean oil, monosodium glutamate, natural smoke flavor (!), autolyzed yeast.As Bobcat Goldwaithe once asked, after reading such a label "GrrrrrrAARRRRRR!!!! Couldn't you guys have squeezed JUST ONE MORE CHEMICAL IN THERE SOMEWHERE?"





















MMM....bring a hot steaming bowl of them chemical grits-and-ham-analogue baby eh??? Oh and stay OUT of the john for the rest of the day, OK? I may be two-steppin' soon!"







MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

See, this is what I mean when I say restaurants serve a lot of stuff made from processed mixes. They use this stuff, and 99% of the people who eat it don't realize they're eating soy and chemicals. They think it's real ham, fresh gravy.







The Quaker oatmeal still said it was "$100% rolled oats" last time I checked, but I've gotten in the habit of buying organic oats at Whole Foods. In a perfect world Quaker would not be allowed to use the image to sell such ####.







So let me count how many of these ingredients will make me sick - hmmm, 8. And if I count each soy product separately - 10.







Ouch!!!!


----------

